
Facial Recognition Software Predicts Criminality, Researchers Say - baylearn
https://cacm.acm.org/careers/244713-facial-recognition-software-predicts-criminality-researchers-say/fulltext
======
baylearn
(The referenced article on ACM's website has since been withdrawn from
publication:
[https://medium.com/@CoalitionForCriticalTechnology/abolish-t...](https://medium.com/@CoalitionForCriticalTechnology/abolish-
the-techtoprisonpipeline-9b5b14366b16))

------
pmdulaney
When they say that there is no racial bias, do they mean that one race is no
more likely to be tagged criminal than another? Or that the likelihood matches
empirical likelihoods?

The fact that that question would come to any reader's mind is probably why
(if baylearn is correct) the article has been withdrawn from publication.

